# Century Rides in and around Nova



## talentous

Hi Everyone!

Is there a website that tells you all the century and metric century rides around this area?

I'm think about completing the Reston Century just b/c I'm in Ashburn. I'm sure there are more but would like to check them out.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## tsunayoshi

I don't know of a single page listing them all, though possibly Reston Bike Club or Potomac Pedalers have calendars that members list century events on.

Ones I know of in the area:
Tour de Cure
Reston Century
Civil War Century
Potomac Pedalers puts one on somewhere near the area I think
Jeremiah Bishop's Grand Fondo
Two or three MS 150 rides are within 2-3 hours of DC.


----------



## dcorn

Try National Capital Velo Club (NCVC) as well. 

Come out to the Spokes in Ashburn on saturday mornings around 930, we do training rides about every week.


----------



## Winters

May 19, 2012 ... 25th Annual Tour de Madison bike ride. 
.
Near Madison, VA ... the foothills of the Blue Ridge. ... Far from the Metro DC traffic.
.
http://tourdemadison.com/ .... Graves' Mountian Lodge or camping or there's also nearby motels and B&Bs., ... 
.
Word is that "... There will also be a keg or two of Yeungling available post ride…in case anyone happens to be thirsty."


----------



## bikesandbikesandbikes

i definitely recommend the seagull century. it's only a couple hours away and it was an awesome time. for better or worse, the bikers take over the roads for 100 miles.


----------



## bb1857

Here is a link that gets you to a bunch of different rides around the NOVA, MD, DC area. Hope this helps.

Maryland Cycling Events


----------



## odyssey12305

Have you guys done the Civil War Century? Looking at the profile, the 1st 7-8 miles are uphill.


----------



## Winters

Grand Banks, WV - The First Annual Space Race Rumpus. June 15 - 17.
.
.... There Will Be Hills. ... It's the First Annual ... your chance to be one of the first, or maybe one of the only.
.
.... National Radio Astronomy Observatory Space Race Rumpus (This has links to other rides and events)
.
.... Space Race Rumpus (slow load)


----------



## bb1857

I am doing my century ride June 24th. Check this one out. It isn't too far from NoVa plus it's flat and entry is cheap!!

http://www.chestertownlions.org/bay_to_bay.htm


----------



## tsunayoshi

odyssey12305 said:


> Have you guys done the Civil War Century? Looking at the profile, the 1st 7-8 miles are uphill.


I'm hoping to do it this year for the first time, but taking the bailout at mile 65 to go back to Thurmont, which is mostly downhill for about 7 miles. Then doing Bishop's Gran Fondo the weekend after.


----------



## pepelkod

*Tour de Cure*

Tour de Cure on June 3rd (this Sat) is a nice ride.


----------



## MD_007

Thanks for the links! Will now register for a few of these.


----------



## moose82

dcorn said:


> Try National Capital Velo Club (NCVC) as well.
> 
> Come out to the Spokes in Ashburn on saturday mornings around 930, we do training rides about every week.


How far/fast are the typical group rides? I'm getting bored with my solo rides and routes and am looking to change things up. It'd be good for me to ride with guys who are faster than me. I'm in the Fairfax/Chantilly area if anybody wants to meet up


----------



## bas

MD_007 said:


> Thanks for the links! Will now register for a few of these.


civil war century in maryland

potomac pedalers ( bikepptc.org ?) backroads century

or you could just do your own century on the W&OD ..


----------



## dc503

moose82 said:


> How far/fast are the typical group rides? I'm getting bored with my solo rides and routes and am looking to change things up. It'd be good for me to ride with guys who are faster than me. I'm in the Fairfax/Chantilly area if anybody wants to meet up


The rides are 35-50 miles on the Saturday Spokes rides.


----------



## moose82

dc503 said:


> The rides are 35-50 miles on the Saturday Spokes rides.


Thanks. I can't do it this Saturday but will try and stop by next week.


----------



## jdwertz

moose82 said:


> How far/fast are the typical group rides? I'm getting bored with my solo rides and routes and am looking to change things up. It'd be good for me to ride with guys who are faster than me. I'm in the Fairfax/Chantilly area if anybody wants to meet up


I'm in, I am in Herndon


----------



## moose82

jdwertz said:


> I'm in, I am in Herndon


cool. Shoot me an email: cmcrispino @ gmail. If we want to try and meet up either after work or over the weekend. This weekend my rides have to be early due to some family commitments.
chip


----------

